# Online dating services



## babyowlsrcute

Has anyone ever tried these services? What's the verdict? I've mostly met men (boys) at bars and clubs - usually after midnight- and the result is nothing short of disappointing and regretful. Looking for other options, thx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212

I'm about to go for it. I've never done it but I've heard good things from several people. My D will be final in a few weeks and i'm going to do it.
My IC says that it would be a very healthy thing and I know I'm ready for something casual. I think it is a really good way to do something casual rather than getting serious w/ someone right away b/c it it the ultimate way to say exactly who you are and what you're looking for.


----------



## nice777guy

Recent thread here touched on that topic.

Sounds like Match is good if you are ready.

Sounds like the free sites are hit and miss - with plenty of married guys to go around.

Good luck!!!


----------



## babyowlsrcute

Thanks NG, SD, keep us posted on how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

babyowlsrcute said:


> Thanks NG, SD, keep us posted on how it goes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually - you all keep ME posted! I'm staying in my cocoon just a little bit longer!


----------



## jameskimp

Try eharmony


----------



## Kearson

If you're serious, go to eharmony or match. Yes, you have to pay for it, but people that pay tend to be more serious. As a woman, I have experienced that a majority of the men on the free sites are just looking for hookups (which is annoying because they aren't even tactful about it).


----------



## nice777guy

Kearson said:


> If you're serious, go to eharmony or match. Yes, you have to pay for it, but people that pay tend to be more serious. As a woman, I have experienced that a majority of the men on the free sites are just looking for hookups (which is annoying because they aren't even tactful about it).


So - note to self - if using a free dating site to look for hookups, be tactful...


----------



## babyowlsrcute

nice777guy said:


> So - note to self - if using a free dating site to look for hookups, be tactful...


Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMouse

Letmetellyasomething.....
Met my GF thru a buddy, she had been doing the eharmony thing and it almost ruined her chances w/ me.....glad I am who I am 
The night we met~ she was...how do I put this? She asked questions she had answers to, she answered questions w/ questions...Ya know..;;;; I felt like I was sitting next to Hitler's wife and I did s/t bad. It was awful!! I was ready to walk out but I said this instead~ "LOOK, I just lost my wife of 20yrs, I lost my 4 kids, house and all my possessions, I'm not looking for a relationship, I came here to have a good time, have some laughs and eat this pizza! If @ the end of the night you and I don't get along, that's just fine!! It would have been @ least my pleasure to sit here and enjoy this meal w/ you." She raised one eyebrow as she looked @ the crazy man across from her and replied "I have to warn you, I don't eat like a girl, don't fall behind" LMAO We went on to have a wonderful night and have been together for 10mo.
The reason she was so impatient? She had been on so many dates thru these sites that she had learned the right questions to ask and wanted the right answers or she'd had walked out.....kinda romantic, my responce is what made her stop and be herself. )
Mouse


----------



## byorn

i would recommend checking out the facebook pages of dating websites, usually they have plenty of people leaving lots of comments about their experiences, stigmas and labelings, as well as various sort of feedback which will makepne look at their services from a different perspective,smth that happened to me, to be frank,,, so go ahead and check out fcb (https://www.facebook.com/be2) and make your conclusions! 

good luck!


----------



## OnlineDatingDrLuv

I met my girl on AdultFriendFinder. It's not easy to date from there. There are a lot of fakes and scam artists but I've figured out a way to bypass all that. I have many friends from there now.


----------



## wiigirl

jameskimp said:


> Try eharmony


Ughhh....Match is so much better.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kearson

nice777guy said:


> So - note to self - if using a free dating site to look for hookups, be tactful...


Exactly. Hey, I'm all about getting laid, but there has to be a certain level of respect in the exchange. Most of these guys don't even bother to be nice. They want to know what time you can meet up to have sex and I'm thinking "I don't even KNOW you! You sent me a message saying hi, I sent you one back, and your next conclusion is 'let's screw'?!?! Are you serious?" It never ceases to amaze me how the internet can make some men so incredibly rude.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Kearson said:


> If you're serious, go to eharmony or match. Yes, you have to pay for it, but people that pay tend to be more serious. As a woman, I have experienced that a majority of the men on the free sites are just looking for hookups (which is annoying because they aren't even tactful about it).


I agree with one exception about eHarmony and may be my issue only. I wear a size 16 - not a huge size but plump. There are a LOT of men that find that size unacceptable. There is no where on eHarmony to select the height/weight range of a person. 

AT least on match I could put "few extra pounds" and know if that is OK for whoever is looking.


----------



## pa_dc2

..


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I found ALL of them to be simple "fronts" for subscription services. Match, used to let you see who looked at your profile, and now theyve reduced it to "someone" viewed your profile, and to see who, you have to pay and pay a LOT...
People just out of a divorce dont always have a lot of cash to throw around. What upset me was, christianmingle was the same way. Despite its somewhat innocent name, its a sub-service just like everywhere else. PlentyofFish? Waste of time.


----------



## Hoosier

Yes, they do require you to pay to collect the information, but that is their business, dont think it is a sham, maybe dont like that it cost money, but they cant do it for free. That being said, I found my experience on MATCH very rewarding, lots of interesting woman. Found one that I really liked and stopped the service. The positive with MATCH is the ability to "turn off" your profile, make it so others can not see it. I paid for a subscription on another service, and even tho I have not paid for a subscription there for over 6 months. I still get people looking and messageing me all the time. To see what they want I would have to pay as well, I am not interested so I just ignore them, but still a pain.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

I think ******* is a fun dating site.


----------



## ferndog

I am on plenty of fish - I usually get no response back . Have no idea why

Then I have basically the same profile on ******* - and I get a decent number of responses through there.

They are both free. I've met some nice people there. 
I don't force the issue an have met more friends than anything else.
ferndog681 on okc 

They are both free . I think pof is more to hook up
And ******* is for various things (friends, dating, relationships etc)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy

I think people make it too black and white when meeting people.

It's like, "I went to the bars and can't meet anyone, should I go to eHarmony?"

As if BARS are the place to go to meet someone, and if that doesn't work you're relegated to online matchmaking.

I'm biased but I think bars are the last place you should go to meet potential mates. What do people in bars share in common? Guys are there to meet girls, most of them are looking for casual hookups. The girls that are there are there to meet guys, the same ones that are there looking to hook up. Yes there are exceptions, good luck weeding them out in a crowded room full of drunk people, late at night, when you can barely hear what anyone is saying.

OR

You could get some interesting hobbies. I've met so many single girls since I started being adventurous. For guys I would say do artsy stuff like painting or start dancing, I'm often the only young single guy in a room filled with beautiful, fun women. For girls I would say go to meetup.com and get involved in local sports, outdoor activities, or business networking. These are typically male dominated and the men doing the stuff are fun, successful, or both.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

CO guy - I agree on the bars AND on other avenues. But as a single mother of 1, I could only do things by myself every other weekend so that really limited my time. Online dating made it easier to meet people on my schedule. 

I couldn't commit to after 5 business networking during the week stuff - had to be Mom. I also found the outdoor activity meetup group had NO ONE over 40! The over 40 meet up seemed to be nothing but old women and the dating over 40 was a complete bust - again more women than men. I also find most men in the over 40 crowd already have teens or grown children so it's probably partially ME because I didn't have my daughter til after 30. 

Habitat for Humanity was full of young people and the older ones were superintendents and married (tho I learned some mean sheet rock skills!) The gym was great for keeping active as was the dog park but no luck there (I was sure a big old lab would draw in some men!)

So I've been dating my match.com guy for 6 months now and I think he's the one! I agree it's not for everyone and meeting someone out and about w/ similar interests makes a lot of sense but sometimes you just have to go the online route!


----------



## COguy

Enjoli that's really awesome that you were out there! I'm not knocking the online thing, just the false dichotomy that you either are at the bars or need to go online.

I think it's good for single moms or people that are looking for something specific that's outside of their hobbies. Obviously if you get 2/14 days to date, you don't want to waste time getting to know someone who doesn't share your core values.


----------



## FoundinColumbus

I had great luck with Match. I went on a fair number of dates and met a lot of good women, no horror stories. I had a couple of short relationships, prior to my current one of 8 months. And my current one is a keeper :smthumbup:


----------



## ferndog

Glad to hear foundincolumbus. Finding a keeper is great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerald

Met my husband on Match 4 yrs. ago


----------



## ferndog

Emerald said:


> Met my husband on Match 4 yrs. ago



Do you still feel the butterflies when you see him walk through those doors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

